# Suggestions for a rider mower.



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Guys

Now that I got my tractor - International 574 in good running order, I am gonna buy a ride'em lawnmore. Wud appreciate a few ideas on what is the best to get.....

Thx

oldguychuck


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Every mower shop I have been to this past summer they all say Craftsman.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Depends on what you needs are.

If you are talking new, and have fairly level ground with no steep grades, and are looking for something in the under $2,000.00 range, then the DEALER ONLY Cub Cadets with the Kawasaki engine are near the top of the heap. This does not apply to the box store CCs with the Kohler engine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with OldBuzzard, be aware that those big box store lawn tractors are not the same as the dealer ones. You do get what you pay for. 
That being said, decide what kind of budget you have for lawn mowing, what you intend to do with it besides cutting the lawn and I guess how much lawn you have. I got a cheapo at a big box store and it serves me well. If I could afford it I like to have one of those zero turn baby's, but I can't see having a lawn mower worth more than my car!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep thats the only thing I didnt figure when I bought mine is it cant be used with rear attachments. However when I get my next one it will be a Husqvarna with the fab deck, and it can do about anything I need it to do.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This one is the one I plan to get, and my local dealer has it for $2800.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/garden-tractors/gt52xls/


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

I ended up buying a Kubota for $2,200 incl taxes. Seems just great.

On a different topic - about a week or so ago someone emailed me direct (from the Forum) and asked what I knew about steel shavings in his JD tractor. Before I cud reply, my computer died. Now I have a new one, but lost many files in the process, including the one I enquire about here.

If whoever it was reads this, I wud be glad to try and help, but need a refresher on who it was and what's the problem.

Thx

oldguychuck


----------

